# Green puss



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if I could eat that deer later on without thinking of that picture. That's pretty gross. However, if I could get over that fact, I would probably eat the other three quarters of the animal where this infection wasn't located. After seeing that though, it would be tough to enjoy.


----------



## BigSky (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd just cut out around the infected area and butcher away. Year's ago I was hunting on a buddy's piece in Midland county and had a fawn come out that had a wound on it's front shoulder and was all it could do to walk. I did'nt want to shoot it but did because I did'nt think it would make it thru the winter. The wound was from bow season and was badly infected. I just cut the bad, pussie meat out and cut the rest up and it was fine.


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

mmmmm yummy...just add some mustard.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

that pussey stuff is nasty! iave come across two in the past. didnt know what it was but was around wounds. up to you but i wouldnt eat the meat. nasty!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

mike the pike said:


> Its guacomole..break out the chips--ole'


 
I was fine with all this until your comment! LOL! ewww!


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

mike the pike said:


> Its guacomole..break out the chips--ole'


 I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

mike the pike said:


> Its guacomole..break out the chips--ole'


 
:lol:


Some hot spice salsa, will remove the bad taste.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry my stomach would not allow me to go forward. Just the thought of it makes me shrek like a little school girl. :gaga:

Guac... Salsa....  Im gonna throw.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Start a pool. How much $ to eat the green pus on a chip? I'll throw in $20.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

My opening weekend buck had a large sac on the top of its right shoulder. Its the last thing I saw pass thru the opening before I spined him at the base of my tree. The hair was missing and I was thinking it was wound from going under a barb wired fence. Wasn't pretty when we skinned him out.....we were thinking it looked more like this..... Pistachio Pudding


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

IF you don't mind me asking but what broadhead was it that you found in the deer?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> Start a pool. How much $ to eat the green pus on a chip? I'll throw in $20.


:lol: :lol:

_Spaulding, get your foot off the boat!!_ He's my first nominee,, _That kid'll eat anything_..


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I once euthanized a deer that carried with it a similar risk due to infection. I phoned Rose Lake and explained the situation. They said before I processed it, to fry some up and give it a go. They said that if it tastes ok that it would be ok to consume. In any case, I didn't eat the deer. I tagged it and gave it to a local who thanked me and said the venison was incredible. I attributed this fact to "aging the meat BEFORE the animal was killed!" :lol: 
<----<<<


----------



## Justin18 (Oct 3, 2009)

Dont eat!!! You will wish u never did!!


----------



## jbierling (Mar 29, 2008)

GVDocHoliday said:


> IF you don't mind me asking but what broadhead was it that you found in the deer?


----------



## SFritr (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW So much for "Rage in the Cage". Better not post this in the archery section. I can hear the Arguing from here.. :lol:

There it will eventually be deduced that there was a second shooter on the grassy knoll to the east. Cause Lord knows a Rage would NEVER fail....:lol::lol: ( and I shoot Rage broadheads)


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Funny story...I was going to wager that it was either a rage broadhead or a aftershock broadhead.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Is it a rage or a snyper?


----------



## SlimPickkens (Nov 4, 2009)

BigSky said:


> I'd just cut out around the infected area and butcher away. Year's ago I was hunting on a buddy's piece in Midland county and had a fawn come out that had a wound on it's front shoulder and was all it could do to walk. I did'nt want to shoot it but did because I did'nt think it would make it thru the winter. The wound was from bow season and was badly infected. I just cut the bad, pussie meat out and cut the rest up and it was fine.


I shall follow your direction and always "cut the bad pussie meat out".
Surely a motto we should all live by.
:lol::lol:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

That's a rage. The gay purple anodizing is it's tell.


----------

